# Window tint percentage



## Macauley (May 31, 2017)

I'm looking at getting the rear side and windshield tinted when I collect my car, but I'm not sure which tint. 35% looks good but I'm not sure if I should go darker. Is the factory privacy glass more so like 20%?


----------



## ttsser (Feb 27, 2017)

Macauley said:


> I'm looking at getting the rear side and windshield tinted when I collect my car, but I'm not sure which tint. 35% looks good but I'm not sure if I should go darker. Is the factory privacy glass more so like 20%?


I thought the factory glass is 95%... you can hardly see through it.


----------



## Macauley (May 31, 2017)

ttsser said:


> Macauley said:
> 
> 
> > I'm looking at getting the rear side and windshield tinted when I collect my car, but I'm not sure which tint. 35% looks good but I'm not sure if I should go darker. Is the factory privacy glass more so like 20%?
> ...


The lower the number means the darker it is


----------



## ttsser (Feb 27, 2017)

Depends which way you look at it! :lol:
"Window tint percentage" of 95% would suggest it is 95% tinted, so only 5% of light gets through it. That could be described as Window tint transmission percentage of 5%?


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Macauley said:


> ttsser said:
> 
> 
> > Macauley said:
> ...


WTF?

I'd better call VW now as I've specced the 90% rear tints as an optional extra on my new R. That means they will be lighter than the fronts...

Whoops!


----------



## ttsser (Feb 27, 2017)

Shug750S said:


> Macauley said:
> 
> 
> > The lower the number means the darker it is
> ...


Relax, he was wrong! 90% is very dark tint.


----------



## Macauley (May 31, 2017)

ttsser said:


> Shug750S said:
> 
> 
> > Macauley said:
> ...


I'm pretty sure I'm not. Just search "window tint percentage" on google. All the images show a smaller number as it gets darker.


----------



## WhiteWizard (Mar 6, 2017)

Hi,

In the UK there are limits on how much you can tint your front and side windows:

https://www.gov.uk/tinted-vehicle-window-rules

Ant


----------



## ormandj (Mar 27, 2017)

ttsser said:


> Shug750S said:
> 
> 
> > Macauley said:
> ...


I don't know about the UK, but in the US tint is specified as transmission percentage. So lower numbers are absolutely darker tint.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

ttsser said:


> Shug750S said:
> 
> 
> > Macauley said:
> ...


I know. :lol:

Seen a new R in the showroom, and VW 90% is very dark. Looks great on Indium on the FL Golf R


----------



## Macauley (May 31, 2017)

The UK must be different then.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Macauley said:


> The UK must be different then.


UK (and Europe) tends to state the amount of tint. VAG and others go with that, but guess some aftermarket tint companies go the other way.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Front side windows must allow 70% of the light through, so 30% tint is max including any tint that may already be there.
Hoggy.


----------

